#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Тем, кому за 35

## Дмитрон

Привет!
Ощутил ухудшение здоровья примерно в 32 года.
Это можно сказать уже старение. Не следил за ним, не правильно питался, курил вот все и выходит через здоровье.
В основном у тибетцев брал лекарства, помогали.
В общении с ровесниками, нахожу сходные явления в здоровье.
1) Боли (щикотливо-ноющие) в области груди ( неврологическое)
2) Быстрое онемение пальцев рук, при сжимании например мобильника. (скорее всего кровообращение)
3) Реагирование на изменение погоды ( как барометр)

Как боретесь, какими тибетскими средствами, если у Вас так же?

----------


## Крымский

> Ощутил ухудшение здоровья примерно в 32 года.
> ...
> Как боретесь, какими тибетскими средствами, если у Вас так же?


1. Зарядка каждое утро, кардио до 1 часа 3 раза в неделю
2. Регулярный секс, не менее 2 раз в неделю
3. Сидячая медитация не менее 3 часов в неделю, сеансами в районе 1 часа

Простите, если средства не тибетские, но они хорошо помогают! Потому что проблемы не тибетские, наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Lion Miller (19.03.2016), Анна А (20.03.2016), Говинда (19.03.2016), Дмитрон (19.03.2016), Кузьмич (31.07.2016), Кхьенце Гьял (16.06.2018), Паня (20.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

БИГ ФЭНК за совет!!!)))
По второму пункту рекомендую свежеошпаренный сельдерей, будете как в 20 лет.)

----------

Крымский (19.03.2016), Кузьмич (31.07.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> По второму пункту рекомендую свежеошпаренный сельдерей, будете как в 20 лет.)


В 20 лет секс был крайне не регулярный и в целом стыдный!
После 30 все гораздо-гораздо лучше идет  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> В 20 лет секс был крайне не регулярным и в целом стыдный!
> После 30 все гораздо-гораздо лучше идет


Вы странный какой-то, обычно после 30 и старше нужен "допинг")

----------


## Максим&

> Привет!
> Ощутил ухудшение здоровья примерно в 32 года.
> Это можно сказать уже старение. Не следил за ним, не правильно питался, курил вот все и выходит через здоровье.
> В основном у тибетцев брал лекарства, помогали.
> В общении с ровесниками, нахожу сходные явления в здоровье.
> 1) Боли (щикотливо-ноющие) в области груди ( неврологическое)
> 2) Быстрое онемение пальцев рук, при сжимании например мобильника. (скорее всего кровообращение)
> 3) Реагирование на изменение погоды ( как барометр)
> 
> Как боретесь, какими тибетскими средствами, если у Вас так же?


Я думаю, если вы к 32 годам не нашли возможности и путей борьбы со старением и нездоровьем то вас только могила исправит:-) 
Если все таки этот вопрос возник не от праздной монгольской хандры, а наболело-то рекомендую:
Вон Кью Кит - Искусство Цигун.  http://universalinternetlibrary.ru/b...t/ogl.shtml#t5

Айенгар - Йога Дипика. http://jiddu.barma.pro/bks/200.htm

Скоро 41. Чувствую себя здоровым. Обхожусь без тибетских пилюль. Разве пару раз в месяц таблетку цитрамона, и то потому что большая нагрузка на голову ( чтение, инет, работа).

----------

Kit (20.03.2016), Анна А (20.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2016), Дмитрон (19.03.2016), Фил (25.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Скоро 41. Чувствую себя здоровым. Обхожусь без тибетских пилюль. Разве пару раз в месяц таблетку цитрамона, и то потому что большая нагрузка на голову ( чтение, инет, работа).


Цитрамон только в крайних случаях, иначе они становятся "колесами".

----------


## Крымский

> Вы странный какой-то, обычно после 30 и старше нужен "допинг")


Мне за 40 и допинг все еще не нужен.
Наверное, я просто по-жизни выздоровел  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Мне за 40 и допинг все еще не нужен.
> Наверное, я просто по-жизни выздоровел


Иногда люди и в 70 без "допинга" обходятся.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Привет!
> Ощутил ухудшение здоровья примерно в 32 года.
> Это можно сказать уже старение. Не следил за ним, не правильно питался, курил вот все и выходит через здоровье.
> В основном у тибетцев брал лекарства, помогали.
> В общении с ровесниками, нахожу сходные явления в здоровье.
> 1) Боли (щикотливо-ноющие) в области груди ( неврологическое)
> 2) Быстрое онемение пальцев рук, при сжимании например мобильника. (скорее всего кровообращение)
> 3) Реагирование на изменение погоды ( как барометр)
> 
> Как боретесь, какими тибетскими средствами, если у Вас так же?


 :Big Grin:  То ли еще будет) Рановато вообще-то. Как можно так не понимать причинно-следственные связи буддисту?)

У меня небольшие изменения пошли почти лет на двадцать позднее))) Профилактика и все то же - активное движение, дыхательная гимнастика, правильное питание, витамины, правильные добавки(ринчены тоже годятся) и водные процедуры, если можете себе позволить, гидроколонотерапия, криосауна и барокамера))))дисциплина тела и ума, отсутствие вредных привычек и помощь другим. И побольше делать того, что не хочется, выходить из зоны комфорта) Но с позитивным настроем. И будете огурец. Если еще не совсем себя разрушили.

Мы уже недавно говорили о старости на все лады) Женщинам еще сложнее(

Пошла в спортзал....

----------

Дмитрон (19.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Привет!
> Ощутил ухудшение здоровья примерно в 32 года.
> Это можно сказать уже старение. Не следил за ним, не правильно питался, курил вот все и выходит через здоровье.
> В основном у тибетцев брал лекарства, помогали.
> В общении с ровесниками, нахожу сходные явления в здоровье.
> 1) Боли (щикотливо-ноющие) в области груди ( неврологическое)
> 2) Быстрое онемение пальцев рук, при сжимании например мобильника. (скорее всего кровообращение)
> 3) Реагирование на изменение погоды ( как барометр)
> 
> Как боретесь, какими тибетскими средствами, если у Вас так же?


Лучше  всё равно не найдёте ) : http://royallib.com/book/mikulin_ale...starostyu.html . Хотя, любая система работает, если в неё веришь.

----------

Ometoff (20.03.2016), Анна А (20.03.2016), Дмитрон (19.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (19.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> У меня небольшие изменения пошли почти лет на двадцать позднее))) Профилактика и все то же - активное движение, правильное питание, витамины, правильные добавки(ринчены тоже годятся) и водные процедуры, дисциплина тела и ума, отсутствие вредных привычек и помощь другим. И побольше делать того, что не хочется) Но с позитивным настроем. И будете огурец. Если еще не совсем себя разрушили.




Спасибо!
А я уж думал опять Ламрим пропагандировать будете.)
Но физиалогия женщин отличается от мужской. Вы выносливее.)

----------

Кузьмич (31.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Привет!
> Ощутил ухудшение здоровья примерно в 32 года.
> Это можно сказать уже старение. Не следил за ним, не правильно питался, курил вот все и выходит через здоровье.
> В основном у тибетцев брал лекарства, помогали.
> В общении с ровесниками, нахожу сходные явления в здоровье.
> 1) Боли (щикотливо-ноющие) в области груди ( неврологическое)
> 2) Быстрое онемение пальцев рук, при сжимании например мобильника. (скорее всего кровообращение)
> 3) Реагирование на изменение погоды ( как барометр)
> 
> Как боретесь, какими тибетскими средствами, если у Вас так же?


Вы вступили в опасный возраст "сердечных смертей", именно так- ишемическими приступами дядьки по началу реагируют на общее понижение выработки тестостерона и соматотропина (далее компенсаторнное увеличение простаты, усиление скорости тромбообразования и пр..). Тут только "журнал Здоровье"- т.е. не делать экстримов как раньше (алкоголь, стресс..), быть худым, спокойным, стимулировать тестостерон- "толкать стенку к соседу, выдирать с корнем дубы, вожделеть соседку (но без женидьб))", стимулировать выброс соматотропина- (кардио не менее 10 минут и до 30) -далее падение уровня гармона будет по любому. Всё что с вами происходит- это не болезнь. это реакция организма на внешнее- при вашем нынешнем состоянии. Это не пройдёт никогда, это норма, просто она должна быть очень слабо проявлена  и под контролем (то- есть нельзя как раньше: "ничего не болит"- теперь нужно физкультурой и сознанием ощупывать подозрительные места на предмет "слабой добровольной боли"- дабы не получить- "сильной не добровольной".

----------

Lion Miller (19.03.2016), Ometoff (20.03.2016), Анна А (20.03.2016), Дмитрон (19.03.2016), Крымский (19.03.2016), Кузьмич (31.07.2016), Мяснов (20.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2016), Эделизи (21.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

Вообще один лама дал совет, не рисковать, быть осторожным, дожить до сорока, дальше будет лучше.
Вообще, несколько лам и одна шаманка, к ним не я ходил, отправили к отцу на родину, говорили если не съездит, то до сорока не доживет. Только так заставили вернуться и сьездить.
Ужас.)))

----------


## Дмитрон

Тем, кто будет в Китае рекомендую сходить на массаж стоп, цзу ляо, к опытным массажистам, они по стопам определяют состояние здоровья органов, на стопах все нервные окончания. Их результаты диагностики почти всегда совпадают с тибетской пульсовой диагностикой.
Я каждый день хожу на "бао цзянь ань мо" - профилактический массаж и "цзу ляо" массаж стоп.
Итого 100 юаней.

----------


## Ануруддха

Для себя в какой-то момент сделал такой вывод: если целенаправленно не заниматься здоровьем, то при благоприятной генетике и относительно правильном образе жизни оно начнет заметно ухудшаться после 40 лет.

Основной базой здоровья является правильное питание. Что такое правильное питание каждый в итоге для себя решает сам, но во многом модель питания навязана социумом и производителями, активно защищающими свой рынок сбыта (кому интересно почитайте "Китайское исследование").

Год назад делал серию тюбажей. Из печени вышли такие камни:



Тем кто о питании особо не задумывался чистить печень обязательно  :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (20.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (20.03.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто на всякий случай, ибо не верю, что кто-то последует...
Есть такая китайская же замечательная штука как Тайцзицюань (кулак/ладонь Великого Предела).
Мне уже за 60, но при изрядно хвором аж с юности организме (инсулинзависимый сах. диабет), за более чем десять лет упёртых занятий этой хореографией : ) сейчас чувствую себя куда более здоровым, чем до их начала, когда после длительного курса противотуберкулёзных антибиотиков даже ходить по прямой было проблемно, и не только. Вплоть до здорово портившего несколько лет жизнь простатита, о дорожавых таблетках от какого забыл через год или два после начала занятий.
Занимаюсь трижды в неделю на открытом всем ветрам : ) стадионе, независимо от погоды...

Истина же простая: то, чем по жизни не пользуешься, атрофируется за ненадобностью.
А постоянные таблетки всякие -- это ведь для ленивых, кому себя не жалко. : )

----------

Алик (20.03.2016), Анна А (20.03.2016), Антарадхана (20.03.2016), Ануруддха (20.03.2016), Балдинг (23.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2016), Дмитрон (19.03.2016), Дубинин (19.03.2016), Крымский (20.03.2016), Паня (20.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (20.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (20.03.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Отжимания/приседания/пресс ---- Бубновский, http://flibusta.is/b/317223
2. Кардио, 1час/каждый день/хотьба или бег/30мин/через день/на пульсе 120-ть http://skirun.ru/category/blogs/skir...start-running/
3. Если давление, то нормализовать давление
3.5 Бросать курить табак

4. Пхова и другие практики. )

----------

Ometoff (20.03.2016), Дмитрон (19.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Спасибо!
> А я уж думал опять Ламрим пропагандировать будете.)
> Но физиалогия женщин отличается от мужской. Вы выносливее.)


Дмитрон. То мы бла бла про апокалипсис, то мы бла бла про старость. Вы сейчас встаньте и пойдите быстрым шагом прогуляйтесь. выбросите из холодильника все неполезное и пачку сигарет туда же. 

А то Вам опять надают советов, и вы почитаете и опять брякнетесь в удобную ватку. Прям на рассоянии ВАас вижу. Хотите изменений, отчитывайтесь в этой теме каждый день что конкретно Вы сделали для этого.

----------

Максим& (20.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон. То мы бла бла про апокалипсис, то мы бла бла про старость. Вы сейчас встаньте и пойдите быстрым шагом прогуляйтесь. выбросите из холодильника все неполезное и пачку сигарет туда же. 
> 
> А то Вам опять надают советов, и вы почитаете и опять брякнетесь в удобную ватку. Прям на рассоянии ВАас вижу. Хотите изменений, отчитывайтесь в этой теме каждый день что конкретно Вы сделали для этого.


Меня вообще с одной стороны удивляют посетители форума. Очень хорошие советчики. 

У меня в номере нет хододильника, ресторан через дорогу.)))
Сигареты да, надо бросить. Попытка была неудачная.

----------


## sergey

> Привет!
> Ощутил ухудшение здоровья примерно в 32 года.
> Это можно сказать уже старение. Не следил за ним, не правильно питался, курил вот все и выходит через здоровье.
> ...
> 
> Как боретесь, какими тибетскими средствами, если у Вас так же?


Мне 56. Когда-то курил, давно бросил. Насчет поддержания здоровья. Ну, во-первых, вообще в жизни самое главное это Дхамма. На что ещё мы можем опереться в каких-то невзгодах, болезнях, при приближении смерти? То, что мы делали "правильно", приносит счастье, то что мы делали или делаем неправильно, приносит несчастья. Насколько получается следовать Дхамме - по разному, должен признать.
Из другого - разумное питание. Ну я вообще худой относительно, так что ем и в Макдональдсе и т.д. но в общем - присутствует растительная пища, мясо ем, но может быть и не очень много, специально не анализировал. Я считаю, что поголодать или недоесть, если обстоятельства так складываются - нормально и в общем полезно.
Физическая нагрузка. Был период, когда я занимался физическим трудом на работе, был период, когда жил в частном доме с огородом, где физический труд поэтому присутствовал. Сейчас в основном физкультура. Ну, основные составляющие - 1) относительно длительные нагрузки не очень большой интенсивности для сердечно-сосудистой системы - ходьба, велосипед. Когда-то в молодости бегал, довольно долго, с перерывами лет 15, сейчас нет - как-то в последние годы начинал пару раз, но прекратил. 2) Нагрузка на мышцы, полезная вещь. Насчет "мышечного корсета", способности быть готовым к каим-то жизненным ситуациям (например поднести мешок цемента, если надо) - это я включал в расчет и раньше. А вот недавно коллеги - женщины в возрасте, "подсунули" книжки такого автора Бубновского, точнее подтолкнули, так сказать, почитать, у него я прочитал про физиологическую пользу силовых нагрузок. 
В частности после перелома руки в области плеча лет 5 (или больше) назад, начал разрабатывать руку, ходить на турник. Сейчас примерно через день по дороге с работы захожу на спортплощадку и недолго занимаюсь. По крайней мере заходил последние пару лет. Зимой, когда в куртке, ботинках, когда мороз и турник холодный - не очень, конечно. Вот прямо на сегодня могу подтянуться 6 раз, сделать подъем переворотом. )
И 3) упражнения на растяжку, гибкость - наклоны и т.п.
Когда-то занимался пару лет ушу в нескольких группах, в том числе изучали упрощенный комплекс 24 движения тайцзи-цюань у Виктора Бусыгина (он потом занялся айкидо). И после этого какие-то базовые упражнения, комплексы (таолу) делал сам, до сих пор что-то немного делал.
Я считаю, что буддийская медитация сама по себе в целом полезна для здоровья.
Вот ещё: обнаружили в технопарке, где арендует помещения наша фирма, спортплощадку и теперь ходим втроем в 16-00 позаниматься. Мне 56, одному 61, другому 49. Пару раз бухгалтер, которой под 65, присоединялась. Вчера вообще молодая девушка из нашей фирмы пришла на нас посмотреть - ей около 45 где-то. Пофоткала, поржала над нами. )

----------

Alex (23.06.2018), Homer (15.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2018)

----------


## Йен

ИМХО, турник дома - маст хэв. У меня только в раннем детстве его не было какое-то время, приноровился подтягиваться на шифоньере ) А сейчас в магазинах всякие есть, установил в проем и занимайся. Еще шведские стенки продают, с турником и брусьями - тоже хорошая штука.
Так же пару гантелек разборных по 15кг желательно иметь. Этих снарядов дома вполне хватит, чтобы держать туловище в тонусе.

----------


## Юй Кан

Буддисты-культуристы? : )

----------


## Йен

> Буддисты-культуристы? : )


Физкультурники ) Культуристы форму лепят, чтобы покрасоваться или в соревнованиях победить, а мы ради здорового тела, чтобы практиковалось и вообще жилось полегче )

Но...бывает...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Физкультурники ) Культуристы форму лепят, чтобы покрасоваться или в соревнованиях победить, а мы ради здорового тела, чтобы практиковалось и вообще жилось полегче )


Ну ладно: буддисты-физкультуристы. Нет? : )

----------


## sergey

У меня такое мнение (ну, это не я сам придумал, это как бы известно), что физиология человека устроена таким образом, что для нормального функционирования нужны физические нагрузки, физическая активность. Если этого не хватает, то организм начинает действовать  не совсем так, возникают разные функциональные отклонения. Известный как бы факт, что



> В настоящее время сердечно-сосудистые заболевания являются основной причиной смертности и инвалидности во всем мире. Ведущая роль в структуре смертности от сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний принадлежит ишемической болезни сердца.


И из факторов, способствующих развитию этих заболеваний, избыточное питание и недостаток физической активности - два существенных.
А современный образ жизни, современные технологии способствуют как раз недостатку физической активности. Раньше было больше физического труда и физических нагрузок дома и на работе. А сейчас я например работаю за компьютером, добираюсь до работы в общественном транспорте - и так же у многих других людей. Поэтому для поддержания здоровья и, как написал Йен, "чтобы практиковалось и вообще жилось полегче " имеет смысл добирать физической активности физкультурой.

----------

Homer (15.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2018)

----------


## sergey

Вот если посмотреть, какие физические нагрузки были у Будды и монахов его времени, то во-первых монахи, бывало, строили кути, также подметали, занимались какими-то простыми хозяйственными работами - шили, приносили воду и т.п. А второе - ходили пешком. Пиндапат и вообще все перемещения. В суттах и других текстах описаны пешие переходы между различными населенными пунктами, вообще из одной местности в другую. Например вот в отрывке из жизнеописания досточт. Сарипутты описано, как он непосредственно перед смертью в течении недели  шел до места, где жила его мать.



> В течение путешествия Сарипутта проводил вечер и ночь там, где останавливался и таким образом за неделю он дал многим людям счастливую возможность в последний раз увидеть его. Достигнув деревни Налака к вечеру, он остановился возле баньянового дерева у ворот деревни.


Кто ходил помногу пешком, тот наверное представляет, что прошагать день, даже с перерывами, это приличная физическая нагрузка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2018), Кеин (23.06.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2018), Юй Кан (23.06.2018)

----------


## Йен

Я по себе знаю, что если по каким-то причинам прерываю на длительный срок регулярные и интенсивные физ. нагрузки, то организм начинает буквально сыпаться. Чаще простужаешься, вылезают и обостряются какие-то хронические недуги, просто жизненной энергии и тонуса становится мало, настроение не то и т.д. и т.п. Причем легкая зарядка и прогулки положение не спасают. Видимо телу, как в древности, все же требуется быстро убегать от хищников, лупить тяжелой дубиной мамонтов и прочих динозавров, приседая, собирать по лесу весь день корешки, или лазить по деревьям за фруктами, чтобы поесть нормально )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2018)

----------


## Alex

А я делаю простирания (разумеется, это не физзарядка, но "дополнительный эффект" налицо). Понемногу, без фанатизма. Когда по каким-либо причинам пропускаю — чувствую себя гораздо более "вялым", "дохлым". Питаться стараюсь правильно — поменьше быстрых углеводов и т.д. (пока был молодой, мог есть все подряд и не толстел — сейчас все не так просто, надо следить за собой). Много (по несколько часов в день) хожу пешком. В целом чувствую себя неплохо. Мне 48.

----------

sergey (23.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Слишком много внимания к телу, которое груда страданий. Хотя, мне нравится как Нагасена ответил про тело, типа это как рана, поэтому её и лечат. Ну как-то, не помню точно.
> Для себя решил - пусть гниёт, ухаживать не буду. А если вдруг здоровье мне понадобится, глянцевый внешний вид, то хоть частично восстановиться я смогу. Читал про цигуний, ходят слухи ежели его с умом юзать - чудеса творит. Вот и проверю.


А, я где-то читал ,или, кто-то сказал , что например, в дзен-буддизме ум равен телу (ум=тело) 

Вот и японские товарищи солидарны с этим ...

ASICS — аббревиатура от «Anima sano in corpore sano», что в переводе с латыни означает «В здоровом теле здоровый дух» (***) (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASICS)



(***) без прав на рекламу (c)




> P.s. а то все люди как люди с пузом, а я как лох без.



"Прекрасна жизнь и есть успех

Живот растёт почти у всех" (с) С.Шнуров "Страшный суд"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> «Anima sano in corpore sano», что в переводе с латыни означает «В здоровом теле здоровый дух»


Читать: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/В_здор...вый_дух

Краткий мемуар в тему.

Лет двадцать назад (тогда мне было лет 45) выписывали из качественной больницы. Провалялся там месяца три, если не больше: туберкулёз лёгких.
Залечили, привели в норму.
Зашёл получить аттестат здравия в кабинет зав. отделением. Ему лет 70-75, ходит еле-еле, опираясь на две клюшки... Старик и старик, безо всяких. Но ироник -- просто чудо! : ) Во время обхода всегда ронял что-нибудь весёлое, поднимая настроение чуть не всем. А ведь там лежали и сидевшие, один -- со звёздами на коленях...
Так вот, этот старик вдруг спросил меня, глянув в мед. карту: "Юрик, жить хочешь? : )"
"Да! : )"
"Тогда слушай сюда. Буквально с завтрашнего дня займись собою, по полной программе! Тебе -- самое время, потому как с иммунитетом у тебя хреново. Обещаешь? : )"
И я пообещал. : )

А если кратко сказать, то, что касается тела, есть два простых закона:
-- "Всё, что не используется, -- атрофируется за ненадобностью";
-- "Человеческий организм растёт только до 25, но пузо и жопа не знают об этом". : )[/QUOTE]

----------

Кеин (24.06.2018), Шавырин (23.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

@*Юй Кан* 

Спасибо за ссылку .

Но, как переводчик ,- "переводчику" , скажите мне :

"Фразы выдернутые (глупое слово) из контекста слов (бесед) (?) "Благословенного" являются-ли легитимными ?"

Если "да" ,- то для (глупое слово*2*) кого ?

Если "нет",- то почему (зачем) ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> @*Юй Кан* 
> 
> Спасибо за ссылку .
> 
> Но, как переводчик ,- "переводчику" , скажите мне :
> 
> "Фразы выдернутые (глупое слово) из контекста слов (бесед) (?) "Благословенного" являются-ли легитимными ?"
> 
> Если "да" ,- то для (глупое слово*2*) кого ?
> ...


Без разницы, из какого/чьего контекста вынута фраза.
Но если при таком цитировании искажается её контекстное значение -- это неправильно. Даже если цитирующий сделал это по неведению...

Неужто, озвучивая эту банальность, говорю что-то новое? : )

----------

Шавырин (23.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Без разницы, из какого/чьего контекста вынута фраза.
> Но если при таком цитировании искажается её контекстное значение -- это неправильно. Даже если цитирующий сделал это по неведению...
> 
> Неужто, озвучивая эту банальность, говорю что-то новое? : )



Для меня,- да  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Даже если цитирующий сделал это по неведению...





> тогда как буддизм -- религия "взрослая", основанная на принятии _всей полноты ответственности_ за всё, содеянное буддистом, на себя.


Вас услышали (с)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще японцы всё правильно написали, "ум" (лат. mens) не может быть здоровым или больным, что в свете европейской традиции (см. Канта), что в свете буддийской (см. читта). Да и не имеет такой взаимосвязи со здоровьем или болезнью тела.
В отличии от_ анима_(жизненная сила, психика, "душа").
И ни у японцев, ни в сообщении уважаемого Шавырина не говориться, что это высказывание Ювенала (мens sana in corpore sano), а это именно девиз японской корпорации просто составленный на латыни - аnima sano in corpore sano.

(п.с. Правда откуда в русском переводе, что того, что того слогана возникает "дух" - не совсем яснО. Разве, что понимать, как - здоровое тело хорошо и пахнет )) , так как если понимать "дух" в высоком смысле - то тогда оба выражения становятся абсурдными))
Возможно конечно употребление и как в словосочетании "дух соперничества", но это также более к "запаху" относится (латинское spiritus вполне позволяет))) , хоть и в переносном смысле, как напр.  "вкус победы")))

----------

Шавырин (24.06.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Вроде гипервентиляция не относится к пранаяме? Она «у нас»)) отдельная и по смыслу и по действию... А пранаямы, да, они не поверхностные, как правило. Как то интуитивно их не пользую, тоже только гипервентиляцию. И да, знаю одно авторитетное йоговское мнение о вреде глубокого дыхания, в особенности вдохов...


Капалабхати?
Обычная гипервентиляция.

----------

Доня (29.06.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Разве, что понимать, как - здоровое тело хорошо и пахнет ))


И это действительно так .

https://yandex.ru/search/?clid=9582&...&l10n=ru&lr=44

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.06.2018)

----------


## Денис Ч

Недавно узнал, что выражение "В здоровом теле здоровый дух" - это доведенное до противоположности утверждение Ювенала Децима Юнийя "Надо молить, чтобы ум был здравым в теле здоровом". То есть, имея здоровое тело, позаботься о духовном и душевном здоровье. 

Здоровое тело не есть причина здорового духа. Чаще наоборот. Накачав мышцы, надо позаботиться и об уме, который еще не успел атрофироваться от спортивного питания. Как-то так.
Лучше тягать штангу дозировано, для поддержания мышц в тонусе, а не зацикливаться на своей фигуре, в погоне за красотой тела забывая об уме. Достаточно жать гантели только чтобы тело в наш век сидячей работы не забывало о своей природной задаче - физической работе. А соревнования только губят и дух, да и тело тоже губят (например, Эдди Холл (тот самый, который поднял в становой тяге 500 кг) жалуется на перегрузку ЖКТ (т.к. надо съедать 12000 ккал/сутки) и постоянные запоры - ну и зачем такой спорт? От постоянного приема протеина в течении года, без перерыва, начинают болеть почки - ну и зачем это надо? - а ведь без него не накачаешь нужных объемов).

С возрастом надо снижать нагрузки. Если в молодости нормально три раза в неделю ходить в зал, и ничего не будет особо болеть, то в 40 лет базовые упражнения с тяжелым весом два раза в неделю по 40 минут - уже большая нагрузка. Мышцы восстанавливаются дольше. Еще и позвоночник уже не тот, и твердость костей. А то можно так жимануть - что пополам переломиться. И тестостерон после 40 лет уже не на том уровне - а от него зависит рост мышц.    Да и в могилу мышцы не унесешь, только свой ум.  А практика показывает, что после упражнений мозги только хуже работают, а проявляются инстинкты (особенно половой), жрать охота, и разные страсти.

----------

Фил (09.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

Вообще нафиг эту штангу!
Растяжка!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2019), Денис Ч (09.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Вообще нафиг эту штангу!
> Растяжка!


Кстати, недели три назад смотрел передачу одного раввина о спорте (меня интересовало отношение религий к шахматам). Это тоже полезно знать и нам. Так вот, он говорит, что в ТаНаХе сказано о необходимости поддержания здоровья в теле. Поэтому спорт как физкультура нужен (когда дома для себя, не ставя целью стать лучше других - то есть делая физкультуру, мы чтим заповеди Б-га), а проф. спорт в погоне за первенством рождает гордыню (т.е. губит дух) и губит тело (т.к. спортсмен в современном спорте не может показать нужные результаты без добавок).
Единственный вид спорта, разрешенный в субботу - это шахматы  :Smilie:  .  Все евреи любят шахматы. 

Насчет физкультуры в субботу сказал, что работа мышц запрещена (т.к. это есть работа), а *растяжка* разрешена, т.к. делая растяжку, потягиваясь, человек испытывает удовольствие; а суббота как раз для отдыха и удовольствия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2019), Фил (09.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

Денис, это очевидно, что все профессиональные спортсмены очень больные физически люди, если не инвалиды. 
И хорошо еще если они успели что-то заработать за время спортивной карьеры, хоть не зря пострадали.
Иначе - просто инвалиды (колени, артрит, переломы, растяжения, отслоения сетчатки, вывихи, сотрясения мозга)
Спорт это шоу-бизнес. И единичный спортсмен это просто марионетка на которой можно заработать, расходный материал.

Другое дело, что это возможность социального лифта практически с низов. Нужны только природные данные и упорство.
Многие на это вынуждены идти, но цена очень велика и шанс на выигрыш мизерный.

----------

Alex (09.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2019), Денис Ч (09.07.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Денис, это очевидно, что все профессиональные спортсмены очень больные физически люди, если не инвалиды. 
> И хорошо еще если они успели что-то заработать за время спортивной карьеры, хоть не зря пострадали.
> Иначе - просто инвалиды (колени, артрит, переломы, растяжения, отслоения сетчатки, вывихи, сотрясения мозга)
> Спорт это шоу-бизнес. И единичный спортсмен это просто марионетка на которой можно заработать, расходный материал.
> 
> Другое дело, что это возможность социального лифта практически с низов. Нужны только природные данные и упорство.
> Многие на это вынуждены идти, но цена очень велика и шанс на выигрыш мизерный.


Да, так и есть.

Вот еще не отвык от молодой глупости считать, что еще чего-то там могу. Зимой делал упражнения. Поднял только штангу своего веса как-то не так - стрельнуло в пояснице так, что после этого недели две ходил на работу со слезами на глазах, и как будто в штаны наложил. А вот вчера решил с хорошим весом жим лежа сделать - что-то видимо лопнуло около вены на груди, рядом с плечом - сегодня синяк. К тому же после 40 минут упражнений, во время отдыха голова плохо уже соображает, т.к. общая усталость дает о себе знать. Это возраст.
Конечно, цель - сделать тело потолще немного (чтобы не худое было), но не такой ценой.

А когда-то все это легко давалось. В общем, надо на растяжку переходить, и йогу.

----------

Фил (09.07.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> С возрастом надо снижать нагрузки. Если в молодости нормально три раза в неделю ходить в зал, и ничего не будет особо болеть, то в 40 лет базовые упражнения с тяжелым весом два раза в неделю по 40 минут - уже большая нагрузка.


На сколько я сейчас понимаю дело совсем не в возрасте, а дело в загрязнении организма (шлаки, токсины). В первую очередь на это влияет питание. При неправильном питании тело не успевает самоочищаться откладывая, в первую очередь в суставы и другие менее жизненно важные органы продукты метаболизма, соответственно все начинает работать менее эффективно и болезненно. Если заливать в машину не тот тип бензина, то она и будет ездить кое-как и в конечно итоге быстро выйдет из строя. В общем вопрос видового питания крайне актуален.

----------

Денис Ч (09.07.2019)

----------


## sergey

> ...
> С возрастом надо снижать нагрузки. Если в молодости нормально три раза в неделю ходить в зал, и ничего не будет особо болеть, то в 40 лет базовые упражнения с тяжелым весом два раза в неделю по 40 минут - уже большая нагрузка. Мышцы восстанавливаются дольше. Еще и позвоночник уже не тот, и твердость костей. А то можно так жимануть - что пополам переломиться. ...


Пару раз вот недавно встречал в интернете высказывания людей, которые занимались с железом, что когда возраст стал больше, то для сохранности здоровья перешли на тренировки с собственным весом - турник, брусья, отжимания и т.п.

----------

Альбина (10.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2019), Денис Ч (09.07.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Да, так и есть.
> 
> Вот еще не отвык от молодой глупости считать, что еще чего-то там могу. Зимой делал упражнения. Поднял только штангу своего веса как-то не так - стрельнуло в пояснице так, что после этого недели две ходил на работу со слезами на глазах, и как будто в штаны наложил. А вот вчера решил с хорошим весом жим лежа сделать - что-то видимо лопнуло около вены на груди, рядом с плечом - сегодня синяк. К тому же после 40 минут упражнений, во время отдыха голова плохо уже соображает, т.к. общая усталость дает о себе знать. Это возраст.
> Конечно, цель - сделать тело потолще немного (чтобы не худое было), но не такой ценой.
> 
> А когда-то все это легко давалось. В общем, надо на растяжку переходить, и йогу.


Нельзя тренироваться с железом на холоде. Иначе можно застудить связки.
И обязательно к штанге нужно подходить, предварительно хорошо разогревшись, сделав разминку - что составляет 40% и 70%  от рабочего веса.
А так можно и защемление седалищного нерва получить, или позвоночную грыжу.

----------

Денис Ч (14.07.2019)

----------


## Росиник

Инструктор-методист МБУ «Спортивно-досуговый центр Вешняки». *Родился в 1939 году* в селе Енатаево Енатаевского района Волгоградской области. В 1958-м был призван в Советскую армию, где начал заниматься тяжелой атлетикой. В 1961-м Журавлеву было присвоено звание судьи третьей категории по тяжелой атлетике. С 1962-го тренировался и выступал за спортивный клуб «Луч» Дома культуры «Прожектор», затем за Военную академию химической защиты имени Маршала Советского Союза С.К. Тимошенко. В 1968-м перешел на тренерскую работу. Звание мастер спорта СССР по тяжелой атлетике ему присвоили в 1971-м. Тренировал молодежь: в ДЮШС «Спартак», семейном спортивно-оздоровительном комплексе «Новое поколение — Вешняки», МБУ «СДЦ Вешняки». В 1988-89 годах под его руководством силовую подготовку проходила первая советская профессиональная команда по американскому футболу. За время деятельности Станислав Петрович воспитал чемпионов Москвы, России, мира; награжден орденами, медалями, почетными грамотами и благодарственными письмами. Журавлев — чемпион Москвы 2006 г., абсолютный чемпион России в жиме лежа 2006 г. Команда по пауэрлифтингу под его руководством заняла 3 место на чемпионате России.

Последние результаты: становая тяга 200 кг., присед 170,  жим лёжа 140.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

Вчера в магазине видел мужчину лет 70 в майке, пенсионера. Руки видно, что накачаны упражнениями, не просто физ. трудом. Об этом говорит форма мышц, пусть и не таких больших. И пуза нет. В таком возрасте, и следить за собой! Проникаешься уважением к таким людям. Когда человек следит за собой.

Кстати, ещё же есть колесико гимнастическое. Я попробовал: не хуже другого тренажера, под своим весом, т.е. без нагрузки на позвоночник.А Вы попробуйте- не так то просто сделать с ним сгибы тела лёжа на полу на животе. Работают все мышцы корпуса и рук.

Ещё шарик гироскопический для рук. Вобщем, можно не дорого и без штанги держать мускулатуру в форме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2019), Росиник (14.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

Перекачанные мышцы и "отсутствие пуза" сугубо наши городские маркеры "красоты и здоровья", к реальности отношения не имеющие.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Перекачанные мышцы и "отсутствие пуза" сугубо наши городские маркеры "красоты и здоровья", к реальности отношения не имеющие.


Хотите сказать, что на этом фото ученики умиляются дряблости своего учителя?

А что вообще имеет отношение к реальности?)
Я не говорю, что одно лучше другого.
Но на относительном уровне - весьма неплохо соблюдать физическую гигиену тела, поддерживать мышцы в тонусе.

Городскому жителю как раз ни к чему гора мышц на своем теле - он за мамонтом не бегает, чтобы его завалить,  лес не рубит, землю мотыгой не пашет. Вот и имеем, что образ большинства  городских мужчин - ручки-макаронины, ничего тяжелее компьтерной мышки и ключей от авто не поднимавшие, и отвисшее брюхо. А судя по названию темы, уже после 35 лет зачисляют себя в старики. Мне 47, и  не собираюсь так просто сдаваться и опускаться.) Жизнь - тантра, тело - божество, чувства - страсть. 

"Старайтесь оставаться страстными, оставьте хладнокровие созвездиям"   :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

А Вы знаете кто на фотографии?
У меня такое ощущение, что нет, иначе бы так не написали!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Перекачанные мышцы и "отсутствие пуза" сугубо наши городские маркеры "красоты и здоровья", к реальности отношения не имеющие.


У разных людей разные организмы, биографии, заболевания и т.д.

1. Потому айенгар-йогин Б.К.С. Айенгар, умерший недавно в возрасте под сотню лет, тут -- исключение и не более того.
2. Перекачанные мышцы встречаются редко, потому тоже -- побоку.
3. Наличие же пуза в возрасте за 50-60 лет -- норма, радовать никого, как правило, неспособная. Мимоволи (ибо самому ужо под 70) наблюдаю это в регулярной бане (от пуза, строго говоря, ничуть не спасающей).

При этом, появление и развитие пуза -- это бессчётные проблемы, начиная от регулярного, нередкого и безвозвратного : ) обновления гардероба и заканчивая проблемами с суставами ног в перспективе. (Проблемным становится даже надевание носков и простые наклоны.) Это уж не говоря о нечастой, но изрядной проблеме с пузом, обвисшим на манер фартука.
Таковы реальные маркеры отсутствия красоты и здоровья. : )

----------

Мансур (14.07.2019), Фил (14.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

Я к тому, что Айенгар совершенно не вписывается в фитнес парадигму.
Вот его выше уже "дряблым стариком" назвали  :Smilie: 

У него вполне и "пузо" и "неразвитые мышцы". Но носки он надеть мог  :Smilie:  причем стоя на одной руке, наверное.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> А Вы знаете кто на фотографии?
> У меня такое ощущение, что нет, иначе бы так не написали!


Как "так" бы я не писал?
Я напишу это про любого человека. Дряблость в данном случае - это констатация факта. 
В итоге все мы превратимся в прах. Но тем не менее...

----------


## Фил

> Как "так" бы я не писал?
> Я напишу это про любого человека. Дряблость в данном случае - это констатация факта. 
> В итоге все мы превратимся в прах. Но тем не менее...


Но здоровья то у него в 90 лет побольше было, чем у любой фито-няши, тем не менее.

И учить ещё других мог.
А чему может научить тренер по тяжёлой атлетике? Какие стероиды вкуснее?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2019), Мансур (14.07.2019)

----------


## sergey

> Перекачанные мышцы и "отсутствие пуза" сугубо наши городские маркеры "красоты и здоровья", к реальности отношения не имеющие.


Фил, Айенгар, как известно, прожил 95 лет. Естественно, что с возрастом, со старостью, тело дряхлеет и т.д. На фотографии ему очевидно уже немало лет. В 30 или 40 или 50 он выглядел иначе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2019), Фил (15.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, Айенгар, как известно, прожил 95 лет. Естественно, что с возрастом, со старостью, тело дряхлеет и т.д. На фотографии ему очевидно уже немало лет. В 30 или 40 или 50 он выглядел иначе.


На этой фотке ему 90.
И вот такой внешний вид это результат долгого пути в йоге, вот в чем суть.
Но качком и сушеным он никогда не был, даже в 20. Фотки тоже есть.

----------


## Фил

Вот, молодой ещё:

----------


## Антончик

Мы как-то тусили на Маврикии, и там была местная индианка-преподаватель йоги. Она была такая полненькая, с пузом, лет за 40. Но гнулась как без костей, в любую сторону, в любую асану как само собой разумеющееся. Легко и непринуждённо. Весьма впечалтлило тогда )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2019), Фил (15.07.2019)

----------


## sergey

> На этой фотке ему 90.
> И вот такой внешний вид это результат долгого пути в йоге, вот в чем суть.
> Но качком и сушеным он никогда не был, даже в 20. Фотки тоже есть.


Ну то есть животик и дряблые мышцы на той фотке - это не особенность йоги, а особенность глубокой старости. )
А вот он в 1976 году, т.е. в 57 или 58 лет. Живот не висит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Ну то есть животик и дряблые мышцы на той фотке - это не особенность йоги, а особенность глубокой старости. )


Я видимо неправильно выразил свою мысль в тексте.
Денис рассуждал о том что 


> Вчера в магазине видел мужчину лет 70 в майке, пенсионера. Руки видно, что накачаны упражнениями, не просто физ. трудом. Об этом говорит форма мышц, пусть и не таких больших. И пуза нет. В таком возрасте, и следить за собой! Проникаешься уважением к таким людям. Когда человек следит за собой.


Так вот у БКС Айенгара нет ни мышц (в традиционном нашем понимании, они есть конечно и получше чем у качков!), ни "формы мышц" накачанных упражнениями, и "пузо" есть даже на фотках где ему 20. 
И судя по всему, увидев его в магазине кто-то мог бы сделать вывод что он "совершенно не следит за собой".

А вывод то ошибочный!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> А вывод то ошибочный!


Да, это мои клеши. Надо за этим тоже следить. Спасибо, что напомнили.

----------

Фил (15.07.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вывод то ошибочный!




"В чём сила, брат"(с)



(п.с. это Гуру Шри БКС Айенгара - Шри Тирумалай Кришнамачарья (годы жизни: 1888-1989))

----------


## sergey

Фил, то, что у человека в возрасте есть мускулы (по словам Дениса Ч "пусть и не такие большие", но видимо накачаны упражнениями) и то, что у него не висит живот - это свидетельствует, что человек занимается видимо физкультурой или (про живот) может быть физическим трудом. (Не знаю, может ли быть отсутствие живота в пожилом возрасте наследственным, если "совсем" не иметь физических нагрузок. Скорее всего нет, т.к. мышцы все же деградируют, если их не нагружать.)
Но отсюда логически не следует, что если у человека нет накачанных мускулов, то он "совершенно не следит за собой". Есть другие варианты тренировок или физических нагрузок, если речь об этом. Кроме йоги, как у Айенгара, есть например бег, при котором тоже массивных мускулов не накачивается. Живота правда скорее всего не будет. Есть и другие варианты.

Так что Денис наверное прав в своём выводе о "слежении за собой" тем человеком. Но отсюда не вытекает вывод про Айенгара (который вы вывели).

----------

Денис Ч (15.07.2019), Фил (15.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

> "В чём сила, брат"(с)
> 
> 
> 
> (п.с. это Гуру Шри БКС Айенгара - Шри Тирумалай Кришнамачарья (годы жизни: 1888-1989))


И Паттабхи Джойса.
Мафия!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И Паттабхи Джойса.


Эт ...



 с атлетическим телосложением в кампанию затесался )

----------


## Фил

Дрищ!  :Smilie:

----------

